# WoW startet nicht mehr



## prouuun (3. April 2022)

Hallo,

hatte jetzt vor den Laptop etwas zum zocken zu nutzen da ich Arbeitstechnisch unterwegs bin. Es ist ein Laptop mit Ryzen 5 3500U und 8GB RAM. 

Gestern alles vom PC kopiert, gestartet und es hat auch soweit funktioniert. Ingame kam nur eine Meldung mit Grafikkarten Treiber veraltet. 

Heute den neusten Radeon Treiber installiert und seit dem bekomm ich WoW nicht mehr gestartet, es kommt nur "Your 3D accelerator card is not supported by World of Warcraft.". 

Versucht habe ich bereits:
- Vollbildoptimierung deaktiviert
- ausführen als Admin
- Treiber deinstalliert
- DirectX ist aktuell
- Battle.net Scan and Repair


Hat jemand noch einen Tip? Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.  Danke euch schonmal.

Achso, alles unter Windows 10.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. April 2022)

Wow wird die Grafik wohl nicht unterstützen. Grafikspeicher von 512 Mb so wie ich das sehe.


----------



## prouuun (3. April 2022)

Hab es jetzt zum laufen bekommen. Alles nochmal deinstalliert und mit dem Lenovo Updater installiert. Wieso es jetzt funktioniert, keine Ahnung. 

Läuft 1A, zwar geht es teils runter auf 45 Frames aber besser als nichts


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. April 2022)

prouuun schrieb:


> Hab es jetzt zum laufen bekommen. Alles nochmal deinstalliert und mit dem Lenovo Updater installiert.


Der Updater ist nicht schlecht von Lenovo.
Wahrscheinlich hat der ein paar aktuelle Treiber installiert und schon lief es.


----------

